# *Female bodybuilders needed for newspaper article*



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

On behalf of my sister, who works at the Newcastle Journal and Evening Chronicle....



*
Journalist on the Newcastle Journal and Evening Chronicle is looking for *

*
female bodybuilders living in the Newcastle Area to take part in a News *

*
Feature. This will be a photographic piece based on biographical info: how, *

*
why and when you became interested in the sport, competitions, reactions *

*
from friends and family to your chosen recreation/profession, difficulty *

*
for women breaking into the area. Please contact Victoria Richards on 0191 *

*
201 6184/ by email on **[email protected]**.*

Thanks

Nick


----------

